# Jitters and shakes



## KZD

Hello all, I'm a NEW mom of a preemie. I never in my wildest dream thought that I would have be a mom of a preemie - but here we are :)

He was born just a tad bit early so not too bad. He was born 34 wk 6 days! My question is: Everything else seems to be going great *knock on wood* but he still has these 'jitters' where he acts as though he was just startled but over and over...his hands and feet also shake..

We checked with the Pediatrician who said it's completely normal even in full term babies....but he didn't specify whether this would be permenent or if it goes away?


----------



## premmiemum123

Hello, glad to hear your LO is doing well. It is strange as you don't expect your LO to be early, it didn't cross my mind anyway. 

I would not worry, babies don't gain full control over their limbs until they are about 2 or 3 months old corrected age, so yes full term babies do this also. Babies will shake their arms and legs and will flail everywhere until their muscles grow stronger. 

Best of wishes to you and your LO...x


----------



## bumpsmum

welcome :hugs: congrats on your new baby, glad to hear you little boy is doing so well. These involuntary movements will die down the next few months, Matthew had them alot until maybe 2-3 months old - 'startle reflex' I think this is called and common in all babies so nothing to be overly concerned about which your DR should have explained more fully to put your mind at ease. You will find the forum a great resource and place of support and most importantly to brag and show off your wee one - we are all rather shamless in this area :blush: x


----------



## Dona

Oh the startle reflex...I remember that! Yeah it will go in a few months time. I swaddled for the first couple of months due to that as it can wake up babies. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bumpsmum

oh yeah - swaddling helped forgot about that xx


----------



## AP

oooh alex had her wee shivers too! i forgot about that!


----------



## Foogirl

Welcome and congratulations! As has been said, I can guarantee someone here will have experienced some or all of what you are going through and can give some great advice.

Startles, involuntary jerky legs, and the involuntary shivers were commonplace for Abby. Most have gone now but she does give a shiver every so often and she's nearly seven months. I was worried too but it is entirely normal.


----------



## premmiemum123

Emily still has some involuntary movements, one particular wierd one is when she wakes up, her arm bent at 90 degrees moves continuously from her tummy to her mouth, it looks as if she is punching herself in the mouth, she does it for about 10 secs. Really odd.


----------

